# Hawaii Reviews for June 2012



## billhall (Jun 4, 2012)

Reviews for Hawaii.... June 2012


----------



## billhall (Jun 4, 2012)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 5/26/12*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 5, 2012)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 5/25/12*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 6, 2012)

*Kuleana Club, Maui, 4/25/12*

*New Review *


Kuleana Club 
Reviewer: Richard Nimtz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 6, 2012)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai, 5/19/12*

*New Review *


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai  
Reviewer:   Patti Cartwright​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 7, 2012)

*HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower, Oahu, 5/25/12*

*New Review *


HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower  
Reviewer:   Jennifer Lee​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 10, 2012)

*Worldmark Kihei, Maui, 4/10/12*

*New Review *


Worldmark Kihei 
Reviewer: Joan Kuykendal​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 6/2/12*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort  
Reviewer:   Rochelle & Steven Honkus​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, 5/25/12*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer: Craig Rowland​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 14, 2012)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 6/4/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer: Karen Gordon​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 4/27/12*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort  
Reviewer:   James Newmark​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 6/3/12*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer: Gloria Jean & Ronald Starr​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

